# Quick ar question



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

My father in law has a bushmaster ar that has the full barrel vented free float. Looks kinda goofy and does not allow for any attachments. I am kinda new to the game when it comes to ar's so i am looking for some advise on a good place to look for a free float. 

Thanks.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Not sure what you mean full barrel vented. Go to deltons website they have plenty


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

Deltons?

And by that i mean it extends the whole barrel and has vents for heat to escape.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Pics would help


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

more options for an ar than you could imagine cheaper than dirt web site


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok... working on updating the new comp so i can post up some. uploading them now.


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

As a matter of fact this may be quicker. But this is a vid of the mother in law shooting it and also some friends. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzD-01fuAXc&feature=youtu.be

You have to watch to at least 45 seconds


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

was that a 223 she could not shoot or was she holding it wrong?? Free floating rail it looks like, you can change that to one that will accept pic rails for attachments.


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

She was holding it wrong hahaha. 

But yeah that's my question. I wanna know what and where is a good place to get that what?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

There are all sorts of places that sell everything you want for an AR. If it is a Bushmaster start there, get the right terminology then run a search for whatever you want. Brownells has everything but a search will get you better prices. Locally try DIXIE on here, Nate is the best and can educate you and get the right parts for you.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Del-ton firearms


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

That's just a free float handguard with a low profile gas block. It screws off. You just need to change to a quad rail handguard to add attachments like lights and such. Just be careful some places sell junk designed for airsoft guns. When it comes to AR' s the gun is the cheap part, accessory prices kick you in the nuts.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Somebody had a surefire rail on here the other day, looked to be a good deal.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

You probably don't need to change the rail you have. It appears you have a modular free float handguard. These allow you to add and remove rails on the handguard. This style of rail is becoming the new fad due to its lighter weight. I have a Troy TRX Extreme and love the lightweight.

UnfortunatelyI can't ID the rail without better pics. If I could you can probably buy rail sections.


----------

